# Raccoon Ears and Tail



## theoohsandahhs (Feb 3, 2011)

My friend and I are larpers and brought in our characters around Halloween. Her character is based around a raccoon and she was able to find the raccoon costume kit by Ten Thirty-One at Hot Topic. However, I accidentally lost her tail and ears and I've been having one hell of a time trying to find something close. Any help or suggestions of how I could get a hold of some raccoon ears and a tail (not real, please) would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 3, 2011)

Your best bet would be to commission them from a maker who has a good reputation and plenty of examples of past work of tails. You can find a list here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/42331-Official-Fursuit-Help-Thread-%28For-those-looking-to-make-or-looking-to-buy%29

Contact people who make tails and see what kind of prices you can get. Your best tails will be ones furries make anyway. :3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 3, 2011)

Ask Bir- she makes awesome yarn tails and I bet she could make an awesome raccoon tail. As for ears: Grab a thin headband, plastic canvas, flesh colored foamies or felt, and black soft faux fur. 

Cut plastic canvas to desired size, then place on headband with a good hot glue with a gental curve to form the cartilage for the ears. Take the flesh colored foamies or felt and cover the inside of the ear (the front). Then cover the back of the ear in the black faux fur. You can use a fabric glue or a low temp hot glue gun to attach the fabric. It won't look amazing but it is worth trying.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sure you could find a cheap pair somewhere.  Try googling some fursuiters or go back to hottopic.:3 Good luck.


----------

